# Will this work for creating a layout?



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,
This will be my first attempt at making a layout. It might be ambitious, but I am driven. After reading this board I think I have a plan but would like to know if this sounds like it will work:

The knowns:
a. I have a track layout decided on.
b. I have the size decided on, 4'x8'.
c. I have a drawn image of where I want the hills, raised track, etc...
d. This will be in O gauge.
e. I'm recreating a small portion of the Thomas the Tank Engine story's Ffarquhar Branch. This means my layout is a cross between realism and fantasy with more of a focus on fantasy.

The "Plan":
[cue theme music]

1. Cover base with foam board (How thick should board be? Does it matter? How thick is too thick?)

2. Cut out extra foam board, to shape, for risers for elevated portions of track, tunnels, hills, etc... taking into account appropriate slope/grade for rise fo elvated portions.

3. Lay down cut foam board for the track on top of base foam board layer (i.e. instead of corkboard, use foam board) <--(can I do that?)

3.a Use spray foam to fill in gaps as needed.

4. Cover the entire thing in plaster strips/plaster. (I assume this is okay?)

5. Dry, paint, add grass/tress, cut holes for any wiring, etc...

6. Lay down track.

7. Rock Out with some TRAINS!

Any input would be great as well as other ideas or references I should look at.

Kind Regards,

Christopher


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Like I said in this post, Doorway Layout & Track Question

Gargraves and Ross products (track & switches) would be the way to go on track, especially on a 4x8 layout.

If you are building a larger layout then your cost would be higher using these.

Do you have the track already?


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't have track decided on yet. I'd like to sue something that appears more like real two track than traditional O. How expensive is Gargraves compared to Fastrack or Atlas?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> I don't have track decided on yet. I'd like to sue something that appears more like real two track than traditional O. How expensive is Gargraves compared to Fastrack or Atlas?


Nothing is cheap today.

Check out the prices in the links in other thread Doorway Layout & Track Question they are listed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> Hi everyone,
> This will be my first attempt at making a layout. It might be ambitious, but I am driven. After reading this board I think I have a plan but would like to know if this sounds like it will work:
> 
> The knowns:
> ...


Real quick answer,

!/2" plywood should be enough for a 4x8
The foam? It all depends on how deep you want say a river, 2" should be good.
Move #6 up Lay track #3.

1/ Build table 
2/ install foam
3/ LAY TRACK
Then add the rest, plan your track, install your track, then put in all the rest...AFTER YOUR SURE ALL THE TRACK IS TO YOUR LIKING.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

details. don't forget the DETAILS add to your plan early,even if you install them later ,you know,I have often said" people who build HO or N scale build a city with a rail road running though it, and "o" gauge people build a rail road with a bunch of crap stuck around it" take your time ,think about every thing first ,DETAILS.

GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN!!!!................. MIKE


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> details. don't forget the DETAILS add to your plan early,even if you install them later ,you know,I have often said" people who build HO or N scale build a city with a rail road running though it, and "o" gauge people build a rail road with a bunch of crap stuck around it" take your time ,think about every thing first ,DETAILS.
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN!!!!................. MIKE



By your profile I see that you are "running o"?
Do you have a bunch of "crap" around it yet?

You used to run HO? N?
You got any pictures of them?

One problem with running a larger train layout is space.

Check out one of our members "crap" thrown on his O layout.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6074
In his Living room.:thumbsup:
Pretty crappy work huh?

Denny has more pictures of the whole layout, check them out.
Search through his threads.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=307288


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I used to run HO when I was younger, but I am just starting out in O. I am getting my son the Polar Express for Christmas (He's only been asking for it for 2 years and plays with his wooden PE everyday... He used to wish me Merry Christmas until about St Pats day). Having gone to the Hobby Shop it brought back all the memories of working on trains with my dad, so, you can see where this is going...:laugh:


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> By your profile I see that you are "running o"?
> Do you have a bunch of "crap" around it yet?
> 
> You used to run HO? N?
> ...



What I ment was people seem to build a more realistic looking layout in ho and n scale,with "o" scale it seems its all about the trains ,even in the so called "pro build layouts" that some people pay big money for, to me ,look very fake ,but I've seen ho and even some n scale that I had to look really close to tell it was a model

again paying attention to details is what makes a good layout ,its just my opinion, so chill out big ed 

Oh, and yes, I did model HO at one time......mike


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Big Mike,
I agree awith your point absolutely. I love to realism of HO, but I love the "tinscale" concept aspect that is in many O gauge layouts, as described by Thor Shiel, even more. My goal is to walk that line between hyper-realism yet keep that o gauge retro/toyland feel. I hope I'm not offending anyone using that type of vernacular here but I think Mr. Shiel says it best this way,

"_The idea is not to replicate dimensions, but replicate feelings. Tinscale is a mood....it is whimsy, it is motion, it is a blend of the real and the fantastic. You have to have a feel for shape, color, motion and rhythm to truly appreciate Tinscale. It is in blending them all that the art is expressed. Replication of the mundane chore of railroading is no consolation. *Tinscale is railroading as we'd like it to be, not as it is or even as it should be*_."


----------

